# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Terör örgütünde ahlaki çöküş

## bozok

*Terör örgütünde ahlaki çöküş*



*06.11.2008 / Milliyet*


Sokak terörünü tırmandırarak ayakta kalmaya çalışan terör örgütü PKK’da liderlik kavgaları sınır tanımıyor. *Murat Karayılan* tarafından Almanya’nın sözde sorumluluğuna atanan *"Sara"* kod adlı *Sakine Cansız*, *Fehman Hüseyin*’in adamlarının cinsel tacizine maruz kaldığı kaydedildi. Güvenlik birimlerinde alınan bilgiye göre, terör örgütünün elebaşlarından* "Cemal"* kod adlı *Murat Karayılan* ile örgütün silahlı kanadının başındaki Suriyeli *"Bahoz Erdal"* kod adlı Fehman Hüseyin arasında yaşanan liderlik kavgasına cinsel saldırı da eklendi. Murat Karayılan tarafından Almanya’nın sözde sorumluluğuna getirilen ve Karayılan’ın sağ kolu olarak tanınan "Sara" kod adlı Sakine Cansız’ın, Fehman Hüseyin’in adamlarının cinsel tacizine uğradığı ortaya çıktı. Fehman Hüseyin’e yakınlığı ile bilinen örgütün Almanya’daki *"kasası"* *Zübeyr Yılmaz’*ın evinde, "örgütün şiddet politikası ve Abdullah ücalan’ın sağlık/cezaevi koşulları ile ilgili konuların ele alındığı bir toplantı yapıldı. Toplantı sırasında "Sara" kod adlı Sakine Cansız, Suriyeli Fehman Hüseyin’in eylem politikalarını eleştiren bir konuşma yaptı. Toplantının bitiminden sonra eleştiri ve suçlamalardan rahatsız olan Zübeyr Yılmaz, örgütün mali durumunu konuşacağını söyleyerek Sakine Cansız’ı derneğe çağırdı. Burada Cansız’ı, *"Bahoz’a bir daha laf edersen dilini koparırım senin"* diye tehdit eden Yılmaz, daha sonra iki adamının yardımıyla Cansız’a cinsel tacizde bulundu. "Sara" kod adlı Sakine Cansız’ın, cinsel tacizin örgüt kadrolarından gizlenmesi için büyük çaba sarf ettiği, ancak Zübeyr Yılmaz ve adamlarının, Cansız’la ilgili dedikodu yaparak Almanya’daki örgüt kadroları arasında küçük düşürmeye çalıştıkları kaydedildi. Sakine Cansız’ın yaşadığı cinsel tacizle ilgili terör örgütünün Avrupa sorumlusu Sabri Ok’un, Zübeyr Yılmaz’ı görevden aldığı ve Murat Karayılan’ın talimatı doğrultusunda adamlarıyla birlikte Kandil’e gönderilmeleri yönünde harekete geçtiği öne sürüldü.


-üRGüTTE YOZLAşMA-

Terör örgütü PKK içerisinde* "aşk"* ve *"cinsellik"* yasak olmasına ve *"yoz ilişki"* olarak nitelendirilmesine rağmen, bugüne kadar örgütte çok sayıda cinsel konulu olay ve bunun sonucunda infazlar yaşandı. Geçtiğimiz aylarda terör örgütü üyesi 21 yaşındaki Mardinli bir kadın, örgütün Stuttgart bölgesi sorumlusu* "Ahmet"* kod adlı terörist tarafından önce tecavüz edildi. Hamile kalan genç kızın kürtaja zorlandığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Tecavüz olayının duyulmasını önlemek için örgütün Almanya sorumlusu *"üolak Hüseyin"* kod adlı* Hüseyin Acar* tarafından* "kürtaja"* zorlanan genç kız, Alman güvenlik güçlerine sığınmıştı. Yine, terör örgütünün İsviçre kadın örgütlenmesi sorumlusu *"Zekiye"* kod 
adlı Fatma Ok, *"Arap Ali"* kod adlı Fahri Aras’ın cinsel tacizine uğramıştı. Olayın duyulması sonrasında, örgüt yönetimi tarafından haklarında infaz kararı alınan Fatma Ok ve Fahri Aras ortadan kaybolmuşlardı. Terör örgütünün Romanya sorumlusu* "Ramazan"* kod adlı Abdulvahap Kandemir ile *"Leyla"* kod adlı Arzu Demiralp arasında yaşanan gayrimeşru ilişkiyi, dernek binasında nöbet tutan örgüt kadroları açığa çıkarmıştı. Abdulvahap Kandemir, sevgilisi Arzu Demiralp ile örgüte ait yüklü miktarda parayı alarak kayıplara karışmıştı. 


...

----------

